# She doesn't like toys!?



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

The breeder I got Sugar from said that it took about a month before she started playing with toys and stuff, but she also said that she never really got into them. She did say she liked rawhide so I got some of those but not even a nibble. She was giving her little pieces of cheese for a treat and so I've looked at the cheese flavored treats at PetsMart but my friend's boyfriend works there and he said everyone has been raving about these sweet potato strip things, but nada.. I'm still giving her time to adjust but she doesn't even show slight interest so I'm worried she won't ever play with toys or chew on things that will clean her teeth! I know she had some plaque on one of her front teeth so I was really hoping she'd like her toys..

Is there anything I can do here or just wait it out? What if she NEVER comes around to them? I am going to eventually start brushing her teeth at least once a week but I really would like it if she enjoyed treats and toys too regardless!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Some dogs are like that. Some dogs would rather have the wrapping a toy came in than the toy itself. 

Keep trying different things. Have you tried bully sticks ? What about those
Kong toys - the kind you can put treats inside ?

Is she 5 months old ? Chi's can go through all sorts of changes in the first year or two.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes it's just a matter of hitting upon the right toy, I think. Have you tried quite a few different ones? The treat part surprises me, have you tried her with bully sticks? Most dogs just love them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Some dogs are like that. Some dogs would rather have the wrapping a toy came in than the toy itself. .


LOL. That's often so true!

Also, I agree with jazzman, if she is young still that could easily all change.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yep I would try the bully stix. Apparently they are quite yummy!
My boxer loved his when he was a little pup, I got them for him so he wouldn't chew up other stuff. lol Lucy would always try to steal it. lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Prada doesn't play with toys at all unless u throw it then she'll bring it back but she will only pick it up if u keep throwing it over and over again doesn't eat chewies either don't know why she just never has and I've had her since birth and we literally have more toys than petsmart LOL. She's still young tho (1 1/2) so no plaque yet what about those raw chicken bones ppl rave over on here? I haven't tried it yet but maybe your sugar will like them? apparently they make their teeth spectacular.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't tried those, I will though. She's 5 YEARS old though, so =\...

So far I've tried the knotted rope thingy (which her vet suggested for her teeth, so I was really hoping she'd like it!), a 'meaty' bone, rawhide chips, these jerky kinda things, the sweet potato strips, tennis balls, other balls, stuffed animals (which the breeder said she played with there)... I will try those bully sticks next. I hate just buying all these things when she won't even touch it!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Prada doesn't play with toys at all unless u throw it then she'll bring it back but she will only pick it up if u keep throwing it over and over again doesn't eat chewies either don't know why she just never has and I've had her since birth and we literally have more toys than petsmart LOL. She's still young tho (1 1/2) so no plaque yet what about those raw chicken bones ppl rave over on here? I haven't tried it yet but maybe your sugar will like them? apparently they make their teeth spectacular.


Hmm can someone link me to those chicken bones?? I'll definitely try it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The raw chicken bones are just that...RAW chicken bones (NEVER COOKED)  So...just buy a pack of raw chicken drummettes or something, and give her one to see what she does =)

You never did tell us Sugar's story, I don't think, and why she was rehomed at 5? I'd love to know! =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Hmm can someone link me to those chicken bones?? I'll definitely try it.


Raw chicken bones are .... raw chicken with the bone in.  You can try a drumstick or thigh if you want and see how she does with it. Great for cleaning teeth and nutritious. Tons of info here on raw feeding if you are interested.

I second the bully stick ideas. I've never seen a dog turn them down. 

Also, since she loves cheese - you could try the Himalayan dog chews. They are like petrified cheese. Rock hard chews that they work and work on (good for their teeth) and they can shave off little pieces of it and it's edible. You can get that at bestbullysticks.com. 

Have you tried small squeaky balls? Brody loves them. They are his favorite toy. He likes to chase them and carry them around.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

A pet store here sells different types of bully sticks individually.

She's 5 years old - I cant remember - did you get her from a breeder after she was done breeding ? She may just never have learned to play - in which case there's probably not much you can do other than keep trying.

I'm sure there is something with the right smell out there for her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm not buying rawhide over here anymore, my boxer ATE his. He swallowed it, and was like gagging and I was freaking out. I was opening his mouth to pull it back out but he had already swallowed it whole. I think they are kind of dangerous. I mean all evening I keep worrying that he wouldn't be able to breathe or something after that. He's such a big goober.
The bully stix must be tasty because they were obsessed with them and he would still chew them if i bought them But I don't now that he's a big boy, they're too expensive for 5 minutes of pleasure and that's about how long it'd take for him to chew it up. My dogs just eat kibble and get milkbones and their teeth are white and nice!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My Daisy doesnt play with toys at all.
So Darla has a load now. haha!!
I got her at almost 3 years old, and i dont think she had played with them before.
She does love a good chew on a bully stick though, and tripe sticks aswell.
She is still a happy wee dog that just prefers a good cuddle from her ma. lol x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Raw chicken bones are .... raw chicken with the bone in.  You can try a drumstick or thigh if you want and see how she does with it. Great for cleaning teeth and nutritious. Tons of info here on raw feeding if you are interested.
> 
> I second the bully stick ideas. I've never seen a dog turn them down.
> 
> ...


i asked about this before but then I couldn't find the thread again when I went to look for a reply but I'll ask again sorry if you replied to me before and have to again 

When you give them raw chicken for the first time will they get the runs? Should I take the bone away after the chicken is gone? I wanna try it but I don't want to be full fledged raw diet I don't have the time or the $ to get myself into that but for teeth purposes I'd love to try this.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i asked about this before but then I couldn't find the thread again when I went to look for a reply but I'll ask again sorry if you replied to me before and have to again
> 
> When you give them raw chicken for the first time will they get the runs? Should I take the bone away after the chicken is gone? I wanna try it but I don't want to be full fledged raw diet I don't have the time or the $ to get myself into that but for teeth purposes I'd love to try this.


I give mine raw chicken drumsticks or wings 3 times a week with the bone in. They eat the chicken and then they eat the bone! Chomp chomp chomp! =) It has really helped their teeth and they love it. Because I am letting them have a good portion of bone with the chicken, they have not had any soft poos, just nice solid ones! The bone is the part that cleans their teeth, but I can't emphasize enough IT MUST BE RAW, COOKED CHICKEN BONES CAN KILL YOUR DOG! =) Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i asked about this before but then I couldn't find the thread again when I went to look for a reply but I'll ask again sorry if you replied to me before and have to again
> 
> When you give them raw chicken for the first time will they get the runs? Should I take the bone away after the chicken is gone? I wanna try it but I don't want to be full fledged raw diet I don't have the time or the $ to get myself into that but for teeth purposes I'd love to try this.


It's possible they could get loose stools from the chicken. Just like when you change their kibble around, sometimes they react with loose stools. If you're just going to try it for teeth cleaning purposes, feed it as a meal, separated away from the kibble. Some people theorize that raw digests at a different pace than kibble and so you don't feed them at the same time.

And No, you don't take the bone away. You give a meaty piece of chicken that has the bone in it, like a thigh or a bone-in chicken breast or a neck or a wing (if they aren't gobblers.) Sometimes wings and necks are the right size for a choking hazard if you have a dog that just wants to bolt it down and not gnaw on it properly.

Here's the raw feeding thread that introduces what it is and how to do it ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49576

Also, this goes against the grain of many raw purist feeders, but I DO give raw marrow bones to Brody occasionally. They are soup bones, or the femur of the cow. They have the white marrow inside (which I scoop out almost completely, because that can cause diarrhea). And I let him go to town on the bone, which usually has some meat on it. Once he gets the meat chewed off, he will work hard on the bone and that's great for teeth. He doesn't make a dent in the bone, they are way too hard to chew up, but it's a good occasional workout. They will wear teeth down if given frequently, because they are so hard. But I like them for an occasional chew.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok i'm gonna try to get some on the weekend since i'm off this weekend! has anyone heard of real deer antlers? I went to the pet store last night with my cousin as she had to get dog toothpaste for her dog and the lady at the store showed us this new chewey that is 100% antlers and it's odorless but she said dogs go nuts for it they sold out of them a bunch of times since they started getting them. it looked so weird to me


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ok i'm gonna try to get some on the weekend since i'm off this weekend! has anyone heard of real deer antlers? I went to the pet store last night with my cousin as she had to get dog toothpaste for her dog and the lady at the store showed us this new chewey that is 100% antlers and it's odorless but she said dogs go nuts for it they sold out of them a bunch of times since they started getting them. it looked so weird to me


You mean like these? LOL. Yeah, Brody loves them. They are rock hard and last forever.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> You mean like these? LOL. Yeah, Brody loves them. They are rock hard and last forever.


yes exactly hahaha!! I guess we just got them here I didn't know if they would be too hard for tiny chi teeth hmmmmm maybe I should grab some!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie took about a month and a half to two months to learn to play and take treats. He's around 4 years old, not sure as he was a stray. He acted like he had never seen a toy and backed away from treats. Now he plays with all the other dogs and toys and is first in line for treats. lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My oldest dog has never played with toys.
Just had no interest. The pups love them.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

http://getpetsavvy.com/images/images/product/13217_pid.jpg

This is the fave toy at our house!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella has always loved toys, but Libby isn't a huge fan. There are random times where she will fling a toy in the air and start playing with it, but she pretty much is content with wandering around the house and skipping on the toys..Maybe you need to find a toy that she really likes..Try different things, like soft toys, hard toy, squeeky things, balls, and even those ones that have no stuffing. Also, skip the rawhide and try some bully sticks..My girls both LOVE them


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance & Gia do not play with toys. They love to chew bully sticks though.  Some just aren't into toys. Lexie & Jade would play with them all day if they could. Just diff. personalities.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What about squeeky toys, Zoey love toys that squeek esp balls. She also loves the bully sticks. I buy the Moo bully sticks. They don't stink as bad.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

cherper said:


> http://getpetsavvy.com/images/images/product/13217_pid.jpg
> 
> This is the fave toy at our house!


LOL! That is such a funny toy.

Thanks everyone! Definitely going to get some drumsticks (or other chicken part with a bone) and those bully sticks!  Can't wait to see what she does!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aj has a small tennis ball, like a miniature version of a real tennis ball and he loves it.
He also claimed a large pink dolly that used to be the kids.. he drags it around the house and even humps it at times.. LOL


----------



## Lovebug1990 (Dec 8, 2013)

*We have the same issue across the pond.*

Hey, I have the same issue with my re-homes adult male whose 6 years old.
He has absolutely no interest in toys, including treat balls, squeaky toys, balls, rope toys etc etc. a slight like for his raccoon-mouse which is a unstuffed soft toy whom he sits with when I leave him at home alone. 

All he seems to really love his having his belly rubbed, following me about the house and cuddling up on my lap. 

I'd really like for him to develop a interest in something....if I get down on the floor to play with him (no small effort being physically disabled : p ) he just hops back up onto the sofa and turns his head at me as if to say - what are you doing??


----------

